# New Queen Elizabeth free pattern knitting



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.deramores.com/jubilee-kal?utm_source=MollieMakes&utm_medium=Blog&utm_campaign=jubilee_kal


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

I love this. We have a very large collection of English Royal Family memorabilia , and will try to add this doll to that collection. Thanks for posting


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

I love this. We have a very large collection of English Royal Family memorabilia , and will try to add this doll to that collection. Thanks for posting


----------



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

great have you seen the william and kate dolls free pattern to knit.


----------



## bewilderedbev (Feb 13, 2011)

That is just too cute!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have this pattern, I subscribe to MollieMakes. I don't think the face is very attractive, otherwise O.K.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

That is so cute!!!!!! I hope the queen likes it. It is the cutest tribute to her, in my opinion.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

roseknit said:


> I have this pattern, I subscribe to MollieMakes. I don't think the face is very attractive, otherwise O.K.


I agree. I might knit this but will make her look prettier.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Too cute! Some say the face isn't very attractive "Have you seen The Queen?!?)
Beautiful person, but Pretty?


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

Berg cute.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Well thats differant, i love it, thank you for sharing


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi no is there a link x


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

No link for me either! Deremores is no longer online.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

VBongards said:


> No link for me either! Deremores is no longer online.


The post with the link was written in May 2012


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

tracy said:


> Hi no is there a link x


This is a very old topic and deramores website no longer exists.


----------

